# Cascade Hops In A Lager?



## kierent (23/12/10)

Hi all
I have done this Mountain lager http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=419 recently and liked it as a clean easy drinking lager, but was going through my hops and saw some Cascade hops. It got me thinking, seeing I love cascade in beer do you think it would be any good in this lager? 
I'd probably replace it for the hallertau rather than add it to the above recipe. I tried a search but couldn't really come up with any lagers that use cascade. 
Thanks


----------



## benno1973 (23/12/10)

I've never tried this recipe, but...

Sure, american hops can be great in a lager. Fruity hops like Nelson Sauvin are being used in lagers like Knappstein these days, and it gives the hops a chance to shine on the lighter malt base. Personally, I feel as though you'll end up with something like a pale ale, but it will still be good. These days, we're too hung up on using the 'correct' hop or malt for the 'correct' situation. Experimentation might brew something that's out of style, but if it tastes good to your pallette, then why not?

The disclaimer here is competitions - don't try to enter those 'outside the square' beers in established categories in competitions, as they will be judged down as they are out of style. Still, there is generally a catch-all category for those left-of-centre beers.

Back to your specific case - personally I think it will taste great. I love Cascade too, and would happily use it or any other American hop as a late addition in a lager to give it some interest.


----------



## manticle (23/12/10)

Lagers are generally characterised by a certain clean, refreshing finish and low-no esters. Because of this a well brewed lager (using a lager yeast and lager temps asthat recie does) will showcase malt and hops.

Therefore any hop you like the flavour of will do well in a lager. It may not replicate commercially or historically available lagers but if you like cascade (and I do) then it will be tasty if all other parts of the equation come together.

I love traditional beers, ingredients, beer history, stylistic knowledge and understanding but beer is ever evolving and homebrewing is as much about your palate as anyone else's.

If you want a traditional boh pils then cascade = no way.
If you want a tasty beer then a cascade lager might well be it.


----------



## kierent (23/12/10)

Great, thanks for the advice. I'm thinking I'll probably keep the hallertau so that way it will be the same as what I just made plus a bit of cascade. i'll give it a go and report back!


----------



## technoicon (23/12/10)

I have done a simple aussie lager, por @ 60 mins, cascade @ 30 n 10. danish lager yeast.

Was a great beer that lasted about a night in the keg :-D


----------



## Ronin (23/12/10)

kierent said:


> Hi all
> I have done this Mountain lager http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=419 recently and liked it as a clean easy drinking lager, but was going through my hops and saw some Cascade hops. It got me thinking, seeing I love cascade in beer do you think it would be any good in this lager?
> I'd probably replace it for the hallertau rather than add it to the above recipe. I tried a search but couldn't really come up with any lagers that use cascade.
> Thanks



One of my favourite beers at the moment is Mac's Hop Rocker Pilsner, which I believe is made with a combination of Nelson Suavin and Cascade. Fabulous beer, see if you can get a bottle to figure out what to expect.

James


----------



## kierent (23/12/10)

Ronin said:


> One of my favourite beers at the moment is Mac's Hop Rocker Pilsner, which I believe is made with a combination of Nelson Suavin and Cascade. Fabulous beer, see if you can get a bottle to figure out what to expect.
> 
> James



Yeah I was reading the hops article in the latest Beer and Brewer mag and thought I really need to try a Hop Rocker next time I'm near a decent bottle shop. Nelson Suavin sounds like a hop I'd like.


----------



## Nick JD (24/12/10)

I regularly brew ale recipes with lager yeasts at 10-14C temperatures. 

Dr Smurto's Golden *Lager* IMO is better than the ale. Same recipe, but with S189 at 12C.


----------



## jotaigna (24/12/10)

Nick JD said:


> I regularly brew ale recipes with lager yeasts at 10-14C temperatures.
> 
> Dr Smurto's Golden *Lager* IMO is better than the ale. Same recipe, but with S189 at 12C.


There is a sydney beer called firefly, which i think is a lager with cascade or similar in the finish. Also a nz one that I can't remember by name. They work, flavour wise, and are nice.(I am a bit old fashioned about beer styles nonetheless)

Perhaps a sample of either may boost your confidence to go for it?


----------



## [email protected] (24/12/10)

Macs hop rocker is a pilsner done with NS and Cascade and doesn't use any trad hops and it tastes fine.


----------



## kierent (24/12/10)

Any idea which hop is used in the Morgan's Blue Mountain kit? I'm assuming POR bittering hop with maybe a European finishing hop? As I said I have only made it with added Hallertau.


----------



## Bradgc (15/7/15)

kierent said:


> Any idea which hop is used in the Morgan's Blue Mountain kit? I'm assuming POR bittering hop with maybe a European finishing hop? As I said I have only made it with added Hallertau.


I think the aromas in finishing hop fir kits tend to be boiled out.

Did anyone end up trying this combination? I was interested in trying it and googled it which is how I came to this old thread


----------



## panzerd18 (15/7/15)

For some reason I think you can never go wrong with cascade. Its just a fantastic hop.


----------

